# Are electric razors supposed to hurt?



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't think you're supposed to use shaving cream with electric razors :stu


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

There's something in my medicine cabinet called "Skin Bracer Pre-Electric Shave Lotion" (by Mennen). My boyfriend isn't home right now, so I can't ask him if it helps with pain, but he must have bought it for a reason. :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

ya i used my dads electric once and it hurt like hell...i never bothered again...GO RAZORZ!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Heh... you aren't supposed to use shaving cream with an electric shaver. :lol

It definately hurts more the first few times, but after a while it doesn't. I don't even notice it anymore. It's a lot easier and less painful the shorter the hair on your face is. If you have more than a few days growth, you might want to shave normally once, and then use the electric on the next day.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I think that electric razor lotion Hypatia is talking about is supposed to make the hairs on your face stand up so you get a closer shave, but it probably works as a soothing agent as well. You could try using that. 

I tried using an electric razor but it ended up being too big of a hassle - made my face all red because I had to forcefully massage my face with it in order to get anywhere - it took like 30 minutes and little hairs got all over the sink. Don't mistake that as a testament to how manly I am :b :roll I probably go too long without shaving, but really I bet most electric razors just suck unless you spend maybe $200 for one one. =l


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

It takes a couple days to get used to it.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

My first shave with a normal razor hurt a lot, now it doesn't so much. So I guess you get used to it.
Oh and I haven't found any difference between using s 3 blade one vs. the 5 blade one. It ends up the same, and the pain (which there isn't much unless I shave on a sunburn) is the same.

I've never used an electric one.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Are electric razors supposed to hurt?*



reflecton8571 said:


> I think that electric razor lotion Hypatia is talking about is supposed to make the hairs on your face stand up so you get a closer shave, but it probably works as a soothing agent as well. You could try using that.


My bf is home now and he says exactly what this says. He also says a warm towel will help.

He says an aftershave balm is better to use to sooth it afterwards than regular aftershave, which is painful.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Generally, electric razors won't get you as close a shave as a regular razor will. I guess it depends on how expensive your electric shaver is; cheaper ones won't work nearly as well. Also, you shouldn't really be having a problem with having visible stubble if you're using a regular razor. I don't think any electric shaver is going to get closer than a razor.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I tried an electric once and I hated it. I probably had too much growth in the first place, but it snagged and pinched and overall it was not a pleasant experience so I'm sticking with regular razors from now on. I only shave once a week anyway so by the end of the week I start to resemble sasquatch :lol I tried growing a beard once but after two weeks it itched so bad I couldn't stand it anymore.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I used to use an electric but then switched to disposable razors. I want to avoid the electromagnetic radiation from the electric motor. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fetography,

The longer you go without shaving, the more you should go with a regular razor. Like Lonelyguy, it would pinch my face, like tweezing out each hair individually. Not fun.
There is also electric razor burn which isn't good either. That's where the redness comes in. It feels swollen, etc. That's where the Lectric Shave would come in. Normally, if the electric razor cannot be used with water, it is best to stay away from any topping (water/shaving cream/shave balm). It will be much harder to clean!


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

I've always used an electric. It's not painful at all for me. But I do remember it being a little painful when I first started - back when I was a teenager. I think it's just something that your face gets use to. It usually takes me only a few minutes to shave. I'm sure it would take me a lot longer with a blade. The most difficult place for me to get a close shave is on my neck. I've found that in that area it's best to use a circular motion, alternating between a clockwise motion and a counter clockwise motion. The rotary shavers have always worked best for me (such as Norelco). I've tried using a Braun (which is not rotary) and I did not like it. I use to shave every day. But now I will sometimes go for several days without shaving. Especially when I'm visiting my gf. She likes my stubble.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I do it the old fashion way with a barber's knife and soap.

A shame though that there's no one to witness my coolest moment of the day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I use a dry electric shaver and it works great. I can't see why anyone would bother with that mess of shaving cream and a manual razor with the chance to cut themselves up.


----------



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

Ya I remember my electric razor hurting the first couple of times but then it got better. I love it to because its so much faster then using a normal razor.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I find that I get a closer shave using a razor (quad 4). However, during the week I usually use my electric. Since I currently have a beard, I just trim up the edges with a razor. 

If the electric is an older one, the blades may be dull and are actually pulling the whiskers instead of cutting them. It should also be cleaned after every use. Usually simply removing the blades and knocking the trimmings out is sufficient with an occasonal dissasembly and thorough cleaning.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: re: Are electric razors supposed to hurt?*



justlistening said:


> I do it the old fashion way with a barber's knife and soap.
> 
> A shame though that there's no one to witness my coolest moment of the day.


I once had a teacher who swears by this method. He said it gave him the closest shave, moreso than modern razors.


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

I've never used a razor, the electric hurts if I haven't shaved in several days.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: re: Are electric razors supposed to hurt?*



whiteclouds said:


> justlistening said:
> 
> 
> > I do it the old fashion way with a barber's knife and soap.
> ...


I read an article talking about how it's also the most economical and environmentally-friendly method (it was written back in the '70s). The disposable Gillette razorblades are like $20 for a package of five and in my experience don't retain their sharpness for very long - and once you wear them out you just throw them away.


----------

